# Leak In Rear Pull Out Of 250Rs



## DeWayneT (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a leak in the rear pull out of my 2011 10th Anniversary 250RS. The leak is in the right rear lower corner of the King-size bed. I can't see how this is leaking. It seems to be sealed well. I have just noticed this , so I haven't had much time to look into it. I have read that others are having this same problem. I was hoping I could find an answer here.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 210 rs,,thinking that they have the same slide set up.so is the slide in or extended. if extended is the tt level. im assuming you live in an area where you have above freezing temp. so the water could be coming in side the trl as it is not level and may be on a slope to the right as well. this is assuming you have your slide extended. i know with that with my tt .if the trl is level and i have the slide extended then the slide out has a gentle sloping away from the unit and the water runs of the roof at the back top rear area.and if there is a slight slope of the tt .left or right the water will flow in the direction of the sloping.also take alook at the slide seals to make sure all is in ok with them.if you have had bad weather lots of driving rain coming from the sideway( lots of wind with the rain). that could been the cause. if the slide was in and not extended, iwud look at the slide roof from the inside hop up on the bed and look at the slides roof from the inside might see atrail of water and dirt. check the roof of the tt for hole,and if nothing seems out of order . spray the back side of the trl with some water to see if you can find the leak. make sure windows are all secure as well. sincerly doug


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

I just checked out our 210 rs and im happy to see .That there was no signs of water stains in the back right corner. its been dry.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Are you heating the trailer? It may be condensation. When we used the trailer in near freezing temperatures, we were getting a wet area in the corner of the rear slide. I noticed the side wall was a small eighth of an inch above the floor of the slide, leaving a gap for the warm air from in the trailer to meet the cold surface of the outside of the trailer. I ran a bead of clear silicone around the bottom corner of the rear slide, and that stopped the dampness, although, we didn't have quite as cold temps this fall.


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the same issue...water riding down cables on rear slide (I'm assuming that's DeWayne's issue). Difficult to see, so I would suggest everyone with a rear slide to check behind the fascia board where the pullies are. I can confirm it's not condensation. No resolution as of yet.

Also, I have had a rear outside seal replaced. It was torn. I have calked all the screws as well.

EDIT for add'l info


----------



## Andrea (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi - just got back from a weekend at the beach and found a leak same as you described. I was wondering what the outcome of yours was? Thanks!


----------



## DeWayneT (Dec 6, 2011)

Andrea said:


> Hi - just got back from a weekend at the beach and found a leak same as you described. I was wondering what the outcome of yours was? Thanks!


Andrea...since it dried up, I really haven't notice it being damp. Check the cables like Tortoise said. Make sure the trailer is level so the slight slop is there in the rear slide. Besides that, wouldn't no what else to tell you. BUT if you find some weird thing that we all missed....let us know !


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

DeWayneT said:


> Hi - just got back from a weekend at the beach and found a leak same as you described. I was wondering what the outcome of yours was? Thanks!


Andrea...since it dried up, I really haven't notice it being damp. Check the cables like Tortoise said. Make sure the trailer is level so the slight slop is there in the rear slide. Besides that, wouldn't no what else to tell you. BUT if you find some weird thing that we all missed....let us know !
[/quote]
Let me report out on what I found. Dealer was unable to fix..multiple visits..not fun. I had a long talk with one of the service guys and he suggested that I look at the cables as the culprit. He mentioned that they have to grease their cables on the shop lifts to prevent water intrusion....the same deal on the Outback....water has been whicking (sp?) along the inside of the braids and making their way into the pulley area..then hitting the rug. So, I just applied some grease along the cable surface...working it into the braids...wiped off excess. Done. No more leaks. 10 min. job. No cursing.

Now, I don't know if we have the same problem...if not, then you should have that rear bunk checked out. A prior leak on mine was diagnosed and fixed....so the cable issue is not the only issue. I would consider(to everyone with a rear bed slide) sitting inside on a rainy day with a flashlight to see if drips appear on the cables/pullies inside. It takes awhile for the water to work it's way in.

Grease. YMMV.


----------



## DeWayneT (Dec 6, 2011)

cdn campers said:


> I just checked out our 210 rs and im happy to see .That there was no signs of water stains in the back right corner. its been dry.


Come to find out that it is heavy condensation forming on the inside, right around the matress. I believe the walss in the rear slide on my 250 rs were not properly insulated from the factory. Thinking about drilling 1/4 inch holes in the inside panel and filling the void with foam....Going to contact Keystone and see what they have to say.

DeWayneT


----------



## NS Camper (Jun 30, 2013)

We are having leak issues on our 2007 21Rs Recalked the windows and seems ok. However, under the rear slide window the boards are wavy from the moisture. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 11, 2013)

I had a bit of a funny smell in my 2007 21 RS rear slid outback- couldnt find it- until today. Pulled the mattress away from the rear wall, noted a bit of dampness. Wall seems a bit soft, wondering if anybody else who has rear slide has a bit of a soft wall below the window when pushed on, or if I have something more serious going on behind the wall. Not sure how the water is getting in. Any suggestions?


----------



## EastCoastCamper (Jul 29, 2012)

I have the same problem on my 2012 250rs but my slide leaks when it is closed, the TT is tilted forward to prevent and snow or ice build up during storage so that might be the factor. I will certainly look into greasing the cables. The leak on mine is very minimal and follows the length of the bed and then drips on the lower counter top under the TV. I first noticed it as small brown stains on the counter top and thought it may have been excess grease from the slide but it is definitely water stains ....


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Paulie said:


> I had a bit of a funny smell in my 2007 21 RS rear slid outback- couldnt find it- until today. Pulled the mattress away from the rear wall, noted a bit of dampness. Wall seems a bit soft, wondering if anybody else who has rear slide has a bit of a soft wall below the window when pushed on, or if I have something more serious going on behind the wall. Not sure how the water is getting in. Any suggestions?


The soft wall on the rear bed slide when pushed on from the outside is normal.It is constructed that way.Its called a floating wall.Ill have a closer look at mine to see if any moisture has been getting in.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Just replying to this to cover some issues ?? We thought we had a leak on the right side of our rear slide on our 2011--210RS the first year we had it. I found water on the dinette cushions after driving home in a bad storm. Looking back on this, probably was not the case!. Our dealer did document(with pictures) the problem--we thought the calking was bad on that extreme rear (floating) panel, and the large moulding on the bottom of it. this area was re-calked, and 3 more screws added on that rear moulding to make 7 screws instead of the 4 that were there. They also cleaned the cushions as they were stained. This was done under warranty.

HOWEVER--by reading this forum I now believe that I was careless in pulling in the slide after camping in the rain, and some water that had collected on the slide ran down in that corner, after the slide was pulled in. I now check every time I pull the slide in , for water, or leaves or material that could not let the rubber seals do their job. NO Problem Since !!

However my comments will NOT help if the leak is when the slide is fully extended, while camping , or fully pulled in when in storage. I wonder however if as a precaution I should coat the cables with a light grease coating?? What type of grease?? The same as I would use on the wheel bearings??

Thought I would throw out these possibilitys anyway!!


----------



## Stellato1976 (May 10, 2017)

My 230rs was parked in the driveway while it rained with the rear slide out. My driveway is sloped downhill and I got water inside while cleaning it. Do you think the water came in because of not being level? It was a ton of water.. never had a problem before..


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

The slide out and sloped down hill is asking for trouble IMO. When water is involved. weather it be rain or washing the unit. Never had an issue with our rear slide. I take a little extra care when washing around the slides.


----------

